# W10M CU Windows Update (Error: 0x800f8003)



## NeoTriXz (Oct 31, 2017)

I have a Lumia 1020 and it was updated correctly to the Creators Update (15063.297) (offline mode). But I can not download any of the cumulative updates beyond this. The phone searches for the update but throws an error 0x800f8003. for vafor if someone has any idea or solution to this error, you are grateful


----------



## Nightsteed (Oct 31, 2017)

Try this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-how-to-fix-windows-update-issue-t3697172


----------



## NeoTriXz (Nov 1, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Try this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-how-to-fix-windows-update-issue-t3697172

Click to collapse



that does not solve my error, I still have the problem
here I attach my file

<SOC>QC8960</SOC>
  <SV>Qualcomm</SV>
  <Device>EOS_ROW</Device>
  <ReleaseType>Production</ReleaseType>
  <BuildType>fre</BuildType>
  <SupportedLanguages>    
    <UserInterface>
      <Language>ar-SA</Language>
<Language>da-DK</Language>
<Language>nl-NL</Language>
<Language>en-US</Language>
<Language>fi-FI</Language>
<Language>fr-FR</Language>
<Language>de-DE</Language>
<Language>el-GR</Language>
<Language>he-IL</Language>
<Language>it-IT</Language>
<Language>ja-JP</Language>
<Language>ko-KR</Language>
<Language>nb-NO</Language>
<Language>pl-PL</Language>
<Language>pt-BR</Language>
<Language>ru-RU</Language>
<Language>sr-Latn-RS</Language>
<Language>zh-CN</Language>
<Language>es-MX</Language>
<Language>sv-SE</Language>
<Language>zh-TW</Language>
</UserInterface>
    <Keyboard>
            <Language>en-US</Language>
<Language>pt-BR</Language>
<Language>es-MX</Language>
</Keyboard>
    <Speech>
            <Language>en-US</Language>
<Language>es-MX</Language>
</Speech>
  </SupportedLanguages>
  <BootUILanguage>es-MX</BootUILanguage>
  <BootLocale>es-MX</BootLocale>
  <Resolutions>
    <Resolution>768x1280</Resolution>
  </Resolutions>
  <AdditionalFMs>
    <AdditionalFM>%idef_dir%\Nokia8960SKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
    <AdditionalFM>%idef_dir%\NokiaOptionalFeaturesSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
    <AdditionalFM>%idef_dir%\QualcommSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
    <AdditionalFM>%idef_dir%\QualcommOptionalFeaturesSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
    <AdditionalFM>%idef_dir%\products\EOS_ROW\EOSROWSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
    <AdditionalFM>%pkgs_nokia_dir%\camera\NokiaCameraSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
  <AdditionalFM>e:\build_e\i1\workspace\product_eos_10771\output\GeneratedFeatureXml\vbr_spkg.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\asw\NokiaASWFirmwareSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\asw\NokiaASWSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\audio\NokiaAudioSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\bms\NokiaBmsSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\boot_images\NokiaBoot_imagesSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\deviceregistration\DeviceRegistrationSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\display\NokiaDisplaySKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\ipcrouter\NokiaIpcrouterSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\lifetimer\NokiaLifeTimerSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\modem\NokiaModemSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\oddt\fre\NokiaOddtSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\oemdeviceplatform\OEMDevicePlatformSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\phonecontrol\fre\NokiaPhoneControlSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\qmux\NokiaQmuxSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\registry\NokiaRegistrySKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\rpm\NokiaRpmSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\trustzone_images\NokiaTrustzone_imagesSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\uefi\NokiaUefiSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
<AdditionalFM>%ffu_dir%idef\components\wcnss\NokiaWcnssSKU.xml</AdditionalFM>
</AdditionalFMs>
  <Features>
    <Microsoft>
      <Feature>BINGAPPS</Feature>
      <Feature>BINGFOOD</Feature>
      <Feature>BINGHEALTH</Feature>
      <Feature>BINGTRAVEL</Feature>
      <Feature>FACEBOOK</Feature>
      <Feature>MMOSLOADER</Feature>
      <Feature>MMOSLOADER_RETAIL</Feature>
      <Feature>NETLOG_RETAIL</Feature>
      <Feature>OPTIMIZED_BOOT</Feature>
      <Feature>SKYPE</Feature>
      <Feature>STANDARD_FEATURE_1</Feature>
    <Feature>DATASENSE</Feature>
</Microsoft>
    <OEM>
      <Feature>ACCELOMETER_AHTI2</Feature>
      <Feature>ACCESSORIES_SERVICE</Feature>
      <Feature>ADC</Feature>
      <Feature>ALS_ALPHAMON_EOS</Feature>
      <Feature>AUDIO_ACDB_PRODUCT_VARIANT</Feature>
      <Feature>BAROMETER_TUPOLEV</Feature>
      <Feature>DLNA_HTTP</Feature>
      <Feature>DLNA_MEDIASHARE</Feature>
      <Feature>DLNA_UPnP</Feature>
      <Feature>EM</Feature>
      <Feature>EOS_ACPI</Feature>
      <Feature>FEEDBACK_SERVICE_BLACK_SKIPPERS</Feature>
      <Feature>FLIP_TO_SILENCE</Feature>
      <Feature>GYROSCOPE_MERSU_PHI</Feature>
      <Feature>LPM_RELEASE</Feature>
      <Feature>MAGNETOMETER_POINT_C_EOS</Feature>
      <Feature>MIPIBIF</Feature>
      <Feature>MMOS_WIM</Feature>
      <Feature>MODEM_VANILLA_RETAIL</Feature>
      <Feature>NCSD</Feature>
      <Feature>NDTS</Feature>
      <Feature>NFC_NXP544C3</Feature>
      <Feature>NGP_SVC</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIASEC_BINARY_EOS</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIASEC_LIBRARY</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIASEC_NVUPDATER</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIASEC_OBC</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_FIREWALL</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_GNSS</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_MBB_DRIVER</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_RETAIL_IMAGE</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_WLAN</Feature>
      <Feature>NOKIA_WLAN_COUNTRY</Feature>
      <Feature>NO_ENOSW_PKGS</Feature>
      <Feature>QUALCOMM_DIAGROUTER</Feature>
      <Feature>RCSe_Service</Feature>
      <Feature>RETAIL_USB_BASE</Feature>
      <Feature>SARAGENT_GENERIC</Feature>
      <Feature>SENSOR_SERVICE</Feature>
      <Feature>SMS_ENCODING</Feature>
      <Feature>TOUCH_SYNAPTICS_EOS</Feature>
      <Feature>WMRIL_FTD</Feature>
      <Feature>WiFi_OFFLOADING</Feature>
    </OEM>
  </Features>
</OEMInput>


----------



## sigfrid696 (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTriXz said:


> that does not solve my error, I still have the problem
> here I attach my file
> 
> <SOC>QC8960</SOC>
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that your oem input file is not corrupted. so maybe it's a different kind of problem.
I'll attach in my guide thread the file I used, try doing a backup of your file and overwriting with mine. Change only the language if it's not us...then tap search for updates, let me know if you succeed...


----------

